# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Fitbit Inc., activity trackers, wireless-enabled wearable electronic devices, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - fitbit.com

youtube.com/fitbit

facebook.com/fitbit

twitter.com/fitbit

linkedin.com/company/fitbit

instagram.com/fitbit

Fitbit Inc. on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - James Park

Co-founder and CTO - Eric Friedman

Products and projects:

Sense, smartwatch

Ionic, smartwatch

Inspire, smart wristband

Versa, fitness tracker

Flex, wireless activity and sleep wristband

Zip, wireless activity tracker

One, wireless activity + sleep tracker 

Charge, wireless activity + sleep wristband

Aria, Wi-Fi Smart Scale

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Success Stories: Atlantic Packaging

Published on Sep 5, 2013




> Our friends at Atlantic Packaging put together this great video to share their Fitbit stories. How does your own story compare?

----------


## Airicist

Interview With Fitbit CEO James Park | CES 2014

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Matt Burns talks to James Park, CEO and cofounder of Fitbit, about the effects of crowdfunding and the importance of accessories in the wearable tech marketplace.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fitbit Force rash debacle leads to possible class-action lawsuit"
After thousands of users report skin irritation from using the health tracker bracelet, some are itching for a lawsuit.

by Dara Kerr
March 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fitbit Partnership With HTC Gives It A Leg Up In The Fitness Tracking Space"

by Darrell Etherington
March 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Quantified Other: Nest And Fitbit Chase A Lucrative Side Business" 

by Parmy Olson and Aaron Tilley
April 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit's VP of Interactive & Design | Inside Jobs 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Growing up Tim Roberts wanted to be an artist. Today he's the Vice President of Interactive and Design at personal health tracking startup Fitbit. Roberts tries to bring some artistic perspective into his job building teams and making software, finding common ground with what it takes to make music or art. In person, he's got a bit more creativity going on under the surface than you might expect by just hearing his job title.

----------


## Airicist

Review Fitbit for Windows Phone 8 1 

Published on Jul 28, 2014




> Our review of the new Fitbit 1.0 app for Windows Phone 8.1 with Bluetooth syncing to Fitibt trackers.[/url]

----------


## Airicist

Get FitForFood with Joel McHale and Fitbit 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> Joel is ready to get FitForFood. Are you? Sign up and let Fitbit donate the active calories you burn as meals for people in need. The race to 1 Billion Calories is on!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fitbit in Talks to Buy and Kill Pebble"

by Alex Cranz
December 1, 2016

Article "Why Fitbit buying Pebble makes sense — at least, in the short term"
Buying up the competition

by Lauren Goode
December 1, 2016

Pebble Technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fitbit acquires the Vector smartwatch startup, as the wearable giant continues its roll-up"

by Mike Butcher
January 10, 2017

Vector Watch

----------


## Airicist

"Fitbit to Be Acquired by Google"

November 1, 2019

Google Inc.

----------

